# Any place I can get chicks before Christmas



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I had a misunderstanding with the a hatchery( not there fault). My son wants some special chicks for Christmas 
Mottled Ancona
Golden Laced Wyandotte
Speckled Sussex 
Appenzeller Spizhauben
Salmon Faverolee
Anyone know where I could get some shipped. Even if it's only part of them


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Highly unlikely. None of the hatcheries are going to start incubating until closer to Spring. Most breeders of specific breeds let their girls take the time off to rest.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

That's I was thinking. Had to try for him. So far March ship date is about the best I can do.


Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Do you have a local salivary that sells chickens you could probably buy eggs or buy chicks


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Im having trouble finding much locally. It is hard to find a sinlgle hatchery that has all 4, I have a friend that i have been trying pull our orders together but being in town we can only have 10 hens, i have 4 and she is just staring and only wants 5.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Ordered them, they won't be here until March 5. My son seemed to understand. His answer was great time to build a better coop.


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Your son is going to be a great person


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

He hard to make a change or two to get them by March 2. 
1.Mottled Ancona
2.Golden Laced Wyandotte
3.Speckled Sussex 
These he got to keep 
He had to change the Appenzeller Spizhauben and salmon Faverole.
Had changed to 
1. Silver Laced Polish( has a home ready if she does no fit in.
2. Bernevelder(she looked cool)
3 and a second speckled sussex


----------



## Elgallo (Dec 10, 2014)

I am looking for some Delaware chicks or very young hens....anybody Know of any in the Central Texas area?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Are you near bastrop? If so, H and H may have some.


Jim


----------



## Elgallo (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks Jim I will try H & H.....I am in Wimberley between Austin & San Antonio


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, they aren't far from YA then. 


Jim


----------

